# 표, counter for votes



## RadkeRonnie

Simple question.

Is 표 used with sino numbers or native numbers?

Thanks.

Example:
적 팀이 창성 4표 반대 1표로 항복에 동의했습니다.


----------



## Stassri

Native numbers.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Thanks! =)


----------



## alohaoe

I think, there's a tendency to use native numbers for <= 10, sino & native numbers for > 10.
Generally, native numbers are preferred for small numbers(<100), sino numbers for large(>100) ones because sino numbers are more simple and clear.
When the numbers is larger than 100, there's no way to say it with only native numbers. ex: 123표 = 백 스물 세 표 (백=sino)

아홉 표
열 표
열 한 표
스무 표
백 마흔 세 표
이천 육백 일흔 여섯 표

팔 표(X)
십 표(X)
십이 표
이십삼 표
백사십삼 표
이천육백칠십육표

To say sino numbers for numbers less than 10 seems awkward, but when you are saying series of different-sized numbers or you want the figures to be articulated, it's acceptable.


----------

